# Anyone Use X7Chat ?



## BluBarry (Aug 30, 2006)

My Host provides a Chat room for it's Clients. Although it's not approprite for my site, I thought it would be cool to place one on a back page for friends, so I set one up. The Chat my Host provided was X7Chat's earliest version and not very many features were working. nor did they seem interested in helping out.

In going onto X7Chat's Site, I read as much about it as possible and decided to down their latest version. So now I've done all of that, Uploaded it to my Server, created a Database w/2 User functions according to instructions and at this point, I'm sort of lost. They have a Setup Text that is so foreign to me it's not funny. On their Site, a Setup Guide is provided which was fairly simple to understand but within the Program Files, the Setup Text is far more complicated
(so it seems). 

After I've created my Database, what is the next set?


----------

